# Wifes first deer!!!!!



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

:sniper: The wife shot her first deer last night, 3X3 mulie buck, made a beautiful shot through the engine room and he was done. She was hootin and hollerin like crazy.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

congrats! :beer:


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

congrads.


----------

